# weasel family



## darrendogman (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi my name is Darren from Durham and I own no exotic pets as of yet but I'm really interested in them and have been researching foxes for a couple of years now but I've decided as of now as I still live at home with my parents a fox wouldn't be the right choice of exotic pet. I was wondering what members of mustelidae are there breeders of in the UK, I currently have 2 dogs, a cat and 3 ferrets and it would be great to own another member of the weasel family as I love them they are extremely mischievous, 

Do you need a DWA licence to own minks or martens also? 

And third Question, What is the best vets to treat exotic mammals in the North East?

thanks!


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

I dont think you need a DWA license for mink. Pine martens im not sure if you are allowed to keep as pets or not. Mink are horrible little creatures mind! Not friendly like your ferrets at all! Gorgeous animals though. Ive had the pleasure of meeting one, and despite the smell (worse then ferrets) and teeth like torn up steel, it was the cutest thing id ever seen! 

Best vet for exotics? Robson & Prescott in Morpeth....They have just opened another one up in Newcastle though..


----------



## darrendogman (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you, If there is any owners or breeders of any minks/ martens/ weasels on this site, please give me any information you can about them, its good to do as much research as I can. =)


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

To keep minks you need a special licence

Weasels theres not many about

Martins are DWAL


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing like this I've seen advertised were marbled polecats and I haven't seen these for years I'd like one if they ever come up


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Some sort of mongoose would be the closest thing I've seen which are relatively easy to get


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

animalsbeebee said:


> To keep minks you need a special licence
> 
> Weasels theres not many about
> 
> Martins are DWAL


Pine Martins are DWA? I see the fisher Martes pennantibut not Martes Martes


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been offered East African striped weasels and tayra this year alone. I just don't have the time at the moment.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> I've been offered East African striped weasels and tayra this year alone. I just don't have the time at the moment.


I haven't seen zorillas available for years either I'd like a pair of them


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Matt Lusty said:


> I've been offered East African striped weasels and *tayra* this year alone. I just don't have the time at the moment.


Oh I would LOVE to have some tayra at work!! They're amazing!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are. A lot bigger than I imagined too!


----------

